# cat/kittens in need of home in Princeton Minnesota



## boojagirl (Feb 9, 2006)

Since my parents own the home I live in I have to follow their rules and one of their rules is I can only have 2 cats, I currently have 10, 1 that is 15 months old, one that is about 11 months old 3 that are 3 months old and 5 that are 1 week old, the 15 month old and one of the 3 month olds are avalible now, (I am keeping the other 2) the 11 month old and the 1 week olds will be avalible in about 5-6 weeks. None of the cats are spayed or have had their shots. I will post photos of them in the next post, I have to upload them to photobucket first.


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

i wish i didnt live 20 hours away. i want to adopt another kitten. poo


----------



## boojagirl (Feb 9, 2006)

Here are the photos of the cats/kittens that have to be adopted...

This first one is the 15 month old Julie










This next one is of the 3 month old kitten that is avalible, A.J he is the one in the middle, the one in back has already been adopted and I am keeping the one in front and their sister (not pictured)










This one is of the 11 month old Gray C. and her 1 week old kittens


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

not fair, i want another kittennnnn

They are so cute


----------

